# English student working in Nanjing



## harsim (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello!

I've recently moved to Nanjing as i'm working in an animation studio here. I've been here for nearly a week now and i'm having a great time! The beer is real cheap and people are real friendly, its also crazy hot.

I was wondering if there's any English speakers living in Nanjing who know the area and could get in touch? I've met loads of great people already but i was hoping to find some people i could interact with on a more informal level. 

Would be great to hear from some people, feel free to add me on facebook, just search for 'Simmonds James Harrison'. 

Look forward to hearing from people!

Harrison


----------

